# Am i entitled to a pension refund???



## sharina (29 Apr 2012)

Hi
I took out a pension about four years ago when I was working to secure my future. I was paying 80euro a month and after several months I had to cancel it as I could no longer keep up payments. I informed the company and was told i could not recieve my money back.. Is this the correct?


----------



## LDFerguson (1 May 2012)

sharina said:


> Hi
> I took out a pension about four years ago when I was working to secure my future. I was paying 80euro a month and after several months I had to cancel it as I could no longer keep up payments. I informed the company and was told i could not recieve my money back.. Is this the correct?


 
What type of pension arrangement was it - Personal Pension, PRSA or Occupational Pension Scheme (Company Scheme)?

If it was an Occupational Pension Scheme did you leave the job?


----------



## shigllgetcha (16 May 2012)

It couldnt have been an occupational pension scheme if he "cancelled" it


----------



## LDFerguson (16 May 2012)

shigllgetcha said:


> It couldnt have been an occupational pension scheme if he "cancelled" it


 
Most Occupational Pension Schemes would permit an employee cease their contributions and in so doing, the employer contribution would also cease.  Most people outside of the industry would consider that "cancelled" even if it's not the correct technical term.


----------



## shigllgetcha (16 May 2012)

sorry i meant public service occupational pension scheme, didnt think of a private arrangement's. woops


----------



## flyingirish (1 Aug 2012)

Im trying to cancel my current pension contributions through my job at the moment but with very little joy. Except in my case it's because I've no faith in the current scheme and want to put it into something much 'safer'. Anyone got any advice because the pension people have not replied to my request or enquiries.


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Aug 2012)

flyingirish said:


> Im trying to cancel my current pension contributions through my job at the moment but with very little joy. Except in my case it's because I've no faith in the current scheme and want to put it into something much 'safer'. Anyone got any advice because the pension people have not replied to my request or enquiries.


 

Is it an Occupational Pension Scheme (Company Scheme) or a PRSA?
Does your employer make contributions?
Are there alternative fund choices within your existing scheme?
What would you consider "safer"?
How long have your requests and enquiries been ignored?


----------



## flyingirish (2 Aug 2012)

It's the DAA/AerLingus pension scheme. I've been in it just shy of 20 years. I'm now 40 and I feel like the scheme I'm paying into wont be paying me anything. It seems like it's all a mess not to mention the news of industrial action yesterday. I've enquired about leaving but all I'm told is I can't pull out unless termination of employment. Surely that's up to the employee if they want to stay in scheme, no?

As to an alternative scheme? No nothing else offered. 

Safer? Im thinking a term savings account with as high an interest rate as I can possibly get? Seems better than what I have now by the sounds of it.


----------

